# $4,000 sprite bottle lol



## flasherr (Jun 5, 2005)

People just blow my mind sometime. I sell on Ebay and I hate all the fees. I would never dream of starting something at $4,000 with a reserve just for the hell of it. Just thought yall might get a laugh out of this.
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=39500&item=6184849971&rd=1

 Brian


----------



## digdug (Jun 5, 2005)

I am rich, rich I tell you!!!!  I don't know how many of those Sprite bottles I have! But, I can make a fortune on them at $4000, heck I would let them go for $2000! [] lol I wonder if they really think it is that old or is it just a lot of hype, hoping some unknowing person will bid on it?? I might keep an eye on it just to see what happens.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 5, 2005)

they must either, fill like there's a sucker out there somewhere or they don't have a clue. all it would take is couple minutes to research it. either way, they will wind up giving some group a bad name.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 6, 2005)

If I had a choice between the sprite bottle or a grilled cheese sandwich that looks like the Virgin Mary for $4000, I'd take the sprite bottle.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 6, 2005)

LOL   I'm with Gunther !  
 Brian


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 6, 2005)

i stuck one of these in an ol holler log one time    now im gonna have to go back and get it    if i buy this bottle then i will have to pay 18 bucks to have it shipped express mail     what the heck ive got plenty of money    LOL LOL LOL                 whosyer !!


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 6, 2005)

bubbasdad,             p.t. barnum said it best man,  theres a sucker born every minute !!   LOL         whosyer !!


----------



## digdug (Jun 6, 2005)

*RE: $4,000 sprite bottle is $20,000 now!*

The price has been upped to $20,000 now on that bottle!  The seller  typed in an answer to a question that the museum they have been talking to said it is worth a lot more than $4000, so they changed the price to $20,000!!  I want to know who this museum is they are talking to?!?!??


----------



## flasherr (Jun 6, 2005)

Yea im the one who emailed them to see what they had to say. And they still didn't tell me anything that would make me even give $4.00 for it lol. I wish I had several of them and offer to sell them to them real cheap say like $100 each lol.
 Brian


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 6, 2005)

maybe if we find out the location of this museum we could all get our collections appraised. just think of how many instant millionaires would be on this site


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 7, 2005)

now it's back down to $6000.00. with 2 days left.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Jun 7, 2005)

hahaha


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 8, 2005)

The only reason I can think of that someone would try that is to sucker some one who doesn't know anything to buy a bottle WAY overpriced.


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 8, 2005)

WELL,     its down to a hundred now      hey bubbasdad theres uer hundred dollar bottle its just not at the dollar table   sorry     LOL     whosyer !!


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 8, 2005)

the price has been changed on this bottle more times than my grand daughter's diaper          LOL          whosyer !!


----------



## IRISH (Jun 8, 2005)

At least one can always get a laugh out of eBay [] , there are some very clever sellers out there, some of them have gotta be on drugs though [8|] (rare antique 1960's sprite ???).


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 9, 2005)

IRISH,    im sorry tosay that in any kind of fish bowl u are always gonna have bottom feeders     LOL         whosyer !!


----------



## digdug (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey bubbas dad, You are always advertising "always looking for a 100 dollar bottle at the 1 dollar table"....well, here is a $1 bottle at the $100 table!!  So-it is almost what you are looking for.[]


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 9, 2005)

i seem to get it backwards every time.


 hurry! only 5 hrs left


----------



## Gondring (Aug 22, 2005)

So...how much would that bottle really be worth?

 And does the "66" about an inch above the bottom mean that mine (a Saratoga Natl. Hist. Park one, too) was made in 1966?  I actually am more concerned with the date, for scientific purposes, than any minor value!  Of course, if I can get $4,000 for mine...well... []


----------



## flasherr (Aug 22, 2005)

I would say 1966 is probably the right year. As far as value there is very little $1-$2 at most. I know where i can buy cases of them for $6 a case and i passed them by because they arernt  very desired. it would take me a long time to sell a case of them 
 Brian


----------



## Gondring (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------

